# MetaMap



## Sahne (24. Oktober 2006)

Moin,

Mir ist gerade beim Ony-Guide anschauen aufgefallen, dass ihr 2 Fehler auf der Seite von MetaMap habt..
(http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/ser...ts/metamap.html)

1. Der erste Screenshot ist komplett Weiss

2. Scheint die falsche ReadMe angezeigt zu werden (KLHThreatMeter R17 (17.12))


Ansonsten macht weiter so!

Gruss


----------



## Rascal (24. Oktober 2006)

- autsch, mein fehler X( -


----------



## ZAM (26. Oktober 2006)

Hi Sahne, 

danke für den Hinweis.
Warum sich das Thumbnail zum ersten Screenshot ins Nirvana verabschiedet hatte, war etwas unerklärlich. Willkommen in der Twilight-Zone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Bild ersetzt
- Readme ersetzt


----------



## Troopa (17. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,
Kann mir mal bitte einer MetaMap etwas erklären. Wie kann ich Punkte auf die Map setzen. Habe schon so ziemlich alles versucht.
Danke im voraus für Antworten
MfG Troopa


----------



## Asteria (17. November 2006)

Bei mir ist es STRG + Mausklick.


----------

